# Happy Saint Vincent's Day



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

January 19th is the Feast Day of Saint Vincent of
Saragozza Spain is The Patron Saint of Roofers. 

His life is recognized as one of torture. 
Sound familiar? 

So, legend has it that we have someone "up there" looking out for us.


----------

